# Children On Jet Skis Unsupervised



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I was coming in from fishing this morning, and at the mouth of the main canal there were two jet skis coming out into the bay. The first one was driven by a maybe 12 year old boy and the second by a 10-11 year old boy with a 6-7 year old girl on the back. All were wearing matching wet suits and life jackets. There were no adults anywhere!
I motored by a hundred yards or so and then turned around and went back. I caught up with them coming in from the bay and headed for a house. 
I stopped them and told them it was illegal to operate a jet ski under 16 or ride one without an adult. I told 'em I would call the cops and the game warden if I saw them on the skis again. They didn't say a word. A young blonde lady came out of the house and downstairs. I told her the same thing, but she wouldn't even look at me.....
I swear people have NO SENSE! three kids all under twelve in the bay in the winter with 50 degree water and No adult supervision.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Good job calling the mom out. Might have avoided a real tragedy!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Should be outlawed. Saw a teenage dude with 2 girls on the back hit the RR bridge at Bayou Vista going about 25 mph. It was an ugly experience for all.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

yea the kids prob run the house, what ever they want they get


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*Boy! Times have changed and,,,,*

there are a lot more nannys out there today. I grew up where my family had a home on a 30,000 acre lake and had my own fishing boat with a 15 hp outboard at 10 and was driving the ski boat and running all over the lake at 12. This wasn't an isolated lake either, there were weekend homes all over it and my brother and I knew every inch of it.

Had my own 410 shotgun at 6 and a 20 gauge @ 10 and a .22 @ 12.

I was taught all of the above could be dangerous if used inproperly and was punished severly for reckless behavior. Perhaps that is the difference, too many parents refuse to teach their children responsibility today and make excuses for their transgressions.

All you nannys keep interferring in how parents raise their children and ignore the bad behavior of your own. It seems to be working so well. :headknock


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Popcorn time!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Rut row......I better recharge my batteries for this one!


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

people in general have lost their minds.... nothing nowadays surprises me! green to you for doing what was right by bringing the parents into the picture even though they were not receptive, just call the cops next time!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*Nanny*

Nanny-someone rich people get to watch there kids because they are too lazy to do it themself.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

kenny said:


> I was coming in from fishing this morning, and at the mouth of the main canal there were two jet skis coming out into the bay. The first one was driven by a maybe 12 year old boy and the second by a 10-11 year old boy with a 6-7 year old girl on the back. All were wearing matching wet suits and life jackets. There were no adults anywhere!
> I motored by a hundred yards or so and then turned around and went back. I caught up with them coming in from the bay and headed for a house.
> I stopped them and told them it was illegal to operate a jet ski under 16 or ride one without an adult. I told 'em I would call the cops and the game warden if I saw them on the skis again. They didn't say a word. A young blonde lady came out of the house and downstairs. I told her the same thing, but she wouldn't even look at me.....
> I swear people have NO SENSE! three kids all under twelve in the bay in the winter with 50 degree water and No adult supervision.


Could you devulge a little more info here please?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i keep my kids locked in their bedrooms, but i let 'em out for meals and showers and stuff.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd rather deal with a mad fisherman than deal with one of my kids dead. What if the parents had no idea what the kids were up to?


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

and what if a Great White shark swam up there and ate them and the jet ski! and what if the young blonde nanny was a smokin' hot supple 20-something with a firm body, nice hooters and no inhibitions??? HUH!!?? WHAT IF??!??!!


----------



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

were the kids doing anything wrong or dangerous, or just young. Not sure i understand the issue, im sure a lot of us on here were doing things at a young age that would not be tolerated these days. if they were not speeding / driving wreckless i dont see the problem.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

superspook said:


> were the kids doing anything wrong or dangerous, or just young. Not sure i understand the issue ...


 Texas Boating License and Boat Safety Course - Who May Legally Operate a Boat or PWC


----------



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

lol, like i said we were all doing things when we were younger that would not be tolerated now days. I realize there are laws but if these kids have been taught right from wrong........oh never mind.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

JWL said:


> there are a lot more nannys out there today. I grew up where my family had a home on a 30,000 acre lake and had my own fishing boat with a 15 hp outboard at 10 and was driving the ski boat and running all over the lake at 12. This wasn't an isolated lake either, there were weekend homes all over it and my brother and I knew every inch of it.
> 
> Had my own 410 shotgun at 6 and a 20 gauge @ 10 and a .22 @ 12.
> 
> ...


a fishing boat with a 15HP outboard does not go 50+ MPH

nor are they near as agile as a PWC.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

At 14 I had complete access to a 15ft bostonwhaler with a 25 on it, and ran the reef from North of El Pescador to San Pedro by myself, sometimes in the dark. Still, that was then (mid 70's)and this is now! the kids shouldn't be on them and the parents are the ones that will pay for their stupidity. Either through a ticket , but hopefully nothing worse. PWC's are dangerous and especially in the wrong UNTRAINED hands. A 12 year old, unsupervised,on the average, is just too young mentally to handle one and I'm sure thats why the law is the way it is.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

JWL said:


> there are a lot more nannys out there today. I grew up where my family had a home on a 30,000 acre lake and had my own fishing boat with a 15 hp outboard at 10 and was driving the ski boat and running all over the lake at 12. This wasn't an isolated lake either, there were weekend homes all over it and my brother and I knew every inch of it.
> 
> Had my own 410 shotgun at 6 and a 20 gauge @ 10 and a .22 @ 12.
> 
> ...


A jet ski is like a crotch rocket Hayabusa. Your little boat with a 15 is like a baby 50cc dirtbike or smaller....


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

the kids were underage to operate without an adult. brian castille and i came upon an accident this year. 2 kids were on jet skis and ran into each other. one kid had most likely a broken leg and had to be taken by ambulance to the hospital. no adults around except us!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

you should have beaten them, left them on a spoil bank and held their jet skiis for ransom


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*True but,*



speckle-catcher said:


> a fishing boat with a 15HP outboard does not go 50+ MPH
> 
> nor are they near as agile as a PWC.


The ski boat certainly would.


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*It is call,,,,,,,,,,*



chickenboy said:


> Should be outlawed. Saw a teenage dude with 2 girls on the back hit the RR bridge at Bayou Vista going about 25 mph. It was an ugly experience for all.


Thinning out the herd. All herds need to be thined out from the weak and stupid, thereby strenthing the herd. Isn't that what wolves do in the wild? Well stupid kids whose parents haven't taught them to be responsible do the same via drugs, automobiles, boats, jumping from bridges, etc.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm feeling a reckless today so I'll jump in here. I know it is illegal and I know some of you may have witnessed an accident, but unless they were acting irresponsible and dangerously, let it be. There are actually some parents out there who still raise there kids to be responsible and respectful. Do you all call the cops everytime you see somebody yield at a stop sign or run a yellow light. Probably not or at least I hope not. Only in this generation, do we make so many rules to protect the stupid. We are in the process of turning this country into a bunch of whining wussies by making a law everytime somebody gets hurt. This is one of many reasons why so many young adults are clueless.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

JWL said:


> Thinning out the herd. All herds need to be thined out from the weak and stupid, thereby strenthing the herd. Isn't that what wolves do in the wild? Well stupid kids whose parents haven't taught them to be responsible do the same via drugs, automobiles, boats, jumping from bridges, etc.


And some people prove that don't work.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

superspook said:


> lol, like i said we were all doing things when we were younger that would not be tolerated now days. I realize there are laws but if these kids have been taught right from wrong........oh never mind.


You may be interested to know that those newer laws that disallow the things that we used to do when we were younger (those of us 50+), but are not allowed today were written by those of us who used to do the same darned things that are now forbidden.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

GJ Kenny!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

call the cops or ****.. no reason to go telling people what to do with their lives

:rotfl:
**ducking and running**


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

I did what was right, and I pray to God none of you ever get a call from the sheriff's office saying that you children or grand children are injured or dead.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

So kenny, where are the fish at?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

kenny said:


> I did what was right, and I pray to God none of you ever get a call from the sheriff's office saying that you children or grand children are injured or dead.


You did right Kenny. We see it here all the time. Seems like the parents bring them to the beach and let them go. I have seen 7yo or less driving golf carts here on the side streets and beach. Parents don't care as long as they are out of site, so they can get drunk and party. Until something happens to the kid then its the other persons fault.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Nice job Kenny. I bet JWL could pour a mean bourbon and branch by 4 and roll up a tighty by 6 too. Bless his heart.

10, 11, & 12 year old kids loose on PWC in crowded Galveston Bay in 2010 is no buenos regardless of someone else's ******* success story.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Regardless of age, there's one cold, hard fact to consider this time of year. The water temp today was about 55 degrees or so. Survival time in the water at those temps is about an hour. I saw older teenagers out on the bay last weekend with shorts, a shirt and a PFD on, riding PWC's that hit 50 MPH. It don't take long to freeze to death out there. That's not how I want to find my kid.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Jet Ski's and kids*

It's obvious some of you have never been around the West End or Jones lake area in the summertime. This happens every weekend and it's only a matter of time before someone is hurt or killed. I don't know how many times I have had to come to a stop in order not get run over or run over one of these kids. I am not talking teenagers, I am talking 8-9 year olds that have no control of the vessel they are operating.

Bottom line, it is illegal! Yes I ran all over the bay in a flat bottom when I was 14 but I was taught right and it was not illegal back then. Most of these parents probably don't even know it's illegal. Give'em the gas and the jet ski and let'em go.

My son can run operate a boat better than most adults, run through Jones in the dark, use the VHF radio, knows the GPS better than me, has is own cell phone and know's who to call ect....even though I feel more than comfortable with him running and fishing around Jones Lake he is only 10 years old and it is illegal, he don't like and I don't like it but rules are rules and they are there for a reason like it or not. It's not the same as it was 20-30 years ago.

Good job Kenny, I would have done the same thing! Gater


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I wish the government would outlaw stupidity, but the reality is that you cannot legislate judgement, good or bad. No law will prevent idiots from being idiots, so why burden most of the population in an attempt to save the idiots? 

What ever happened to personal responsibility? What happened to the pursuit of happiness? For some reason today we need a license, permit, or other form of government approval (TAX) to allow us to live our lives. 

How did our ancestors learn anything since there was little government to allow them to do what they wanted to do?

Life is a series of lessons that build one upon another. Laws such as we have today create a society of idiots who look to goverment for guidance instead of being self reliant. There is little thought about what one learns how to, but rather what one is allowed to do. The newest generations of Americans have no idea of how to do many things that don't involve a computer or game boy.

It is a real shame that people threaten children having fun with punishment by law enforcement, instead of fostering the responsibility they seemingly showed they were capable of. 

Would any of us be who and what we are today if those who were adults when we were young threatened to call the law on us instead of teaching us to hunt, fish, and run boats. Foster the gowth of our youth and teach them responsibility so they will grow up to be well rounded Americans. What a sad state of affairs; we are teaching the children that it is only ok if the government says it is ok. What next are we going to ban training wheels? Are you going to repot the neighbors 4 year old for riding on the sidewalk too?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

what if those children were taking a car out for a spin?

the way some of ya'll talk - that would be just fine by you.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Barbarian said:


> I'm feeling a reckless today so I'll jump in here. I know it is illegal and I know some of you may have witnessed an accident, but unless they were acting irresponsible and dangerously, let it be. There are actually some parents out there who still raise there kids to be responsible and respectful. Do you all call the cops everytime you see somebody yield at a stop sign or run a yellow light. Probably not or at least I hope not. Only in this generation, do we make so many rules to protect the stupid. We are in the process of turning this country into a bunch of whining wussies by making a law everytime somebody gets hurt. This is one of many reasons why so many young adults are clueless.


 "PWC"s really didn't even exist when we were that age... Neither did 4-wheelers, or for that matter, the old 3-wheelers that all got recalled because they were death traps... I really didn't have recreational access to anything that would kill me anywhere near as fast as some of these things that people are buying for their kids now...


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

Just curious but was the house a single story on the east side of the main JB canal. +/- 5 houses from the mouth? Two fairly large waverunners. And a non fishing boat in the sling?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

On The Hook said:


> I wish the government would outlaw stupidity, but the reality is that you cannot legislate judgement, good or bad. No law will prevent idiots from being idiots, so why burden most of the population in an attempt to save the idiots?
> 
> What ever happened to personal responsibility? What happened to the pursuit of happiness? For some reason today we need a license, permit, or other form of government approval (TAX) to allow us to live our lives.
> 
> ...


You can't live in the past and expect to survive in the future. Face it, there's a lot more people now, we live a lot closer to each other, and the old rules don't apply anymore.

I have a nice boat, take good care of it, and carry insurance. If you want your typical 12 year old to be as responsible as me, then his parents need to be accountable. Fact is, one of them is probably either in jail or on their way and the other one is either just a sperm or egg donor. No one I know turns the keys over to their boat to anyone under 21, much less 12 or 13. Are you kidding me? If your 12 year old hits my boat, he can't even be held accountable for murder, much less, manslaughter. Spare me your whining and show me how you plan to pay for what your lack of judgement by turning a 12 year old loose on a jetski. Until then, keep your kid at home or in day care.


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*Nope*



FishinChick© said:


> Nice job Kenny. I bet JWL could pour a mean bourbon and branch by 4 and roll up a tighty by 6 too. Bless his heart.
> 
> 10, 11, & 12 year old kids loose on PWC in crowded Galveston Bay in 2010 is no buenos regardless of someone else's ******* success story.


Couldn't do either by the ages you named. My parents were responsible parents who would have never allowed such behavior on my part. Unlike many parents today, my parents ensure I was responsible prior to letting me do anything remotely dangerous.

BTW, I did learn later to pour a mean bourbon and branch as well as roll a tighty although I prefer a pipe and learned those on my own. LOL


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*From a lot of the posts I understand something*

That is, why so many of you drive so slowly in the left hand lane. After all, it is your responsibility to see that other don't violate any law.

Personally I am a libertian, I don't think it is anyone's business to tell me what to do, especially the corrupt local, city, state, and federal government we have. I also wouldn't tolerate some wise *** telling me what I should do in letting my children ride a PWC. If they were caught by the law, I would deal with it and, if they damaged someone else's property I would expect to be held responsible.

BTW, I don't carry any insurance beyond the absolute minimum required by the corrupt governments as I am self insured and will be responsible for any damage I do.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

JWL said:


> Personally I am a libertian.
> 
> 
> > What's a libertian?
> ...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

JWL said:


> That is, why so many of you drive so slowly in the left hand lane. After all, it is your responsibility to see that other don't violate any law.
> 
> Personally I am a libertian, I don't think it is anyone's business to tell me what to do, especially the corrupt local, city, state, and federal government we have. I also wouldn't tolerate some wise *** telling me what I should do in letting my children ride a PWC. If they were caught by the law, I would deal with it and, if they damaged someone else's property I would expect to be held responsible.
> 
> BTW, I don't carry any insurance beyond the absolute minimum required by the corrupt governments as I am self insured and will be responsible for any damage I do.


perfect - now if you can just get the other 75% of the country to be responsible for their children...

but they won't

when junior pilots that PWC into a dock/pier and kills himself, instead of blaming themselves for allowing JR on a PWC without training or supervision - they are going to:

1. sue SeaDoo/Kawasaki/Yamaha for making a PWC that goes too fast, loses steering control when off throttle, or is just "unsafe"
2. sue the navigation district/county/Corps of Engineers for not having sufficient safety devices in the channel/bay to prevent an accident.
3. sue the owner of the dock/pier for having a "hazard to navigation" in a waterway
4. if on a private lake, they will sue every property owner that owns property abutting the lake because they have a duty to maintain a safe waterway

so - until every parent can take responsibility for their children, I'll be the ******* and lecture them about safety. then I'll speak to the parents about safety. If I see the kids again on the water alone, I'll call the law...and if I get the chance, I'll remove the safety lanyard from the PWC until the law can handle the situation.

why? because as an avid PWC rider - I pay the price for "those" children's stupidity through higher costs at the dealer, increased insurance rates and reduced riding areas.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Hypothetical response here. My kids are grown, but if you were to pull their safety lanyard, I'd be putting knots on your head, Mr. Safety Man!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> what if those children were taking a car out for a spin?
> 
> the way some of ya'll talk - that would be just fine by you.


I'd say not a fair comparison. Many young people legally and resoponsibly operate cars on private property (farm and ranch, off roading etc.). Last I knew a car on a public street requires the operator to have a drivers license. A non-commercial boat or PWC on a public water way does not. Does one majically gain knowledge of safe boat operation at a certian age?

I started driving stick shift cars at age 7 by my self. I was allowed to work and buy my first boat at 12 and jeep at 14. By 16 I had driven almost coast to coast on major highways (supervised). I've ridden many of the "death trap" 3 wheelers and somehow survived. Why, because I was taught responsibility.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Mont said:


> You can't live in the past and expect to survive in the future. Face it, there's a lot more people now, we live a lot closer to each other, and the old rules don't apply anymore.
> 
> I have a nice boat, take good care of it, and carry insurance. If you want your typical 12 year old to be as responsible as me, then his parents need to be accountable. Fact is, one of them is probably either in jail or on their way and the other one is either just a sperm or egg donor. No one I know turns the keys over to their boat to anyone under 21, much less 12 or 13. Are you kidding me? If your 12 year old hits my boat, he can't even be held accountable for murder, much less, manslaughter. Spare me your whining and show me how you plan to pay for what your lack of judgement by turning a 12 year old loose on a jetski. Until then, keep your kid at home or in day care.


No living in the past here. Did teaching responsibility get tossed out the window and forgotten about?

I'd agree that parental responsibility seems to be lacking in many families today, but how does that change when a child turns 16?

Yes, you do have a nice boat and it seems well taken care of. As young kids, we ran and fished off of boats larger, nicer, and more costly. But we were responsible and took our responsibilities seriously.

I know and grew up with many a young lad that could likely handle a boat/large sport fishing boat better than you. I recently saw 2 young lads take a million dollar boat on a delivery, neither of which were more than 16 and I believe one was 13.

Adults seem to have quite a few accidents in vehicles and vessels of all sizes, it seems that turning 16 did not do them much good.

As for any damage caused, I would just write a check. It is called responsibility and it is an acquired ethic. Something that is taught not one that majically shows up at a certian age.

I don't have a 12 year old, or a lack of judgement. Don't appreciate the accusation either.

Nothing wrong holding the parents responsible, that is why we have civil laws. Not all kids are wild and out of control. They all need guidance and life experiences to grow into responsible adults. I know lots of adults that I would not trust to drive my car, boat, bike, etc. They never learned responsibility.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Some of you guys are just plain goofy in your rationale. If the law prohibits youngsters on our freeways in motorized vehicles, how is that different from our bays? 

The weather conditions, underwater structures, and cold water are added risks that could take their life. The speed of these machines can be very dangerous in a child's hands. 

As a adult, you are responsible for the safety of your children, and can be held liable if you allowed them to commit acts that would harm them.

Just because they are capable of operating it, does not mean that it is a SMART thing to do.

Those of you that are condoning these actions are probably the ones we're cussing at every weekend for the inconsiderate cutt-offs, wave action, cutting through our drift patterns and don't give a [email protected] as long as YOU are having a good time.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Bay Gal said:


> Some of you guys are just plain goofy in your rationale. If the law prohibits youngsters on our freeways in motorized vehicles, how is that different from our bays?
> 
> The weather conditions, underwater structures, and cold water are added risks that could take their life. The speed of these machines can be very dangerous in a child's hands.
> 
> ...


I will disagree with you on this. I have not condoned irresponsibility, but encouraged responsibility. So, it appears that you are in the group that believes that upon turning 16 a child instantly acquires respect, knowledge, and understanding that was impossible for them to have had prior.

I do not believe that all children should be punished and prevented from learning life skills just because there are some who will never learn what responsibility is.

I've had multiple times where I have been harrassed by an adult on a PWC, but so far, never a child. I've been on the water since before the jet ski was invented, so that preceeds the age limit law. It is about maturity and responsibility and it is not solely age based.

Maybe you can come up with a new law to further restrict our pursuit of happiness. Personally, I don't think we need one. There is no boating license required, so how does age alone change behavior in all people? Unfortunately, I know some very irresponsible adults. There age has not helped their situation. Good parenting and education would have helped them more than anything. Bad laws don't fix anything.

A safe boating class would go a long way for new mariner's of any age.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Intermission... Take a breather folks...

Please enjoy the music while you try to pick out which person is different than the others in this picture...


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Anymore, pointing out to someone the wrong they are doing is just a sure fire way to get into a confrontation. I'd have gone straight to calling the GW.
That said, the last few times I was out, I had near misses and incidents with adults on jet skis. And every time, it was right at the mouth of or in the no wake zones. 

My favorite was last summer, at the public ramp. Jet ski came in right behind me on a breezy day. I was docking into the wind and got pushed back out. Idiot behind me killed the ski, intending to glide up to the pier. But now, he's where I can't see him and I'm backing up at idle. So, he gets in the water, between his ski and my prop, in an attempt to fend my boat off. 

Oh, and lots of Muslims up here in Northern Virginia. Last summer, I kid you not, woman in full head to toe black burkha getup riding a stand up jetski back and forth at the public beach area. Orange life vest over the top of it. Pretty comical.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> Anymore, pointing out to someone the wrong they are doing is just a sure fire way to get into a confrontation. I'd have gone straight to calling the GW.
> That said, the last few times I was out, I had near misses and incidents with adults on jet skis. And every time, it was right at the mouth of or in the no wake zones.
> 
> My favorite was last summer, at the public ramp. Jet ski came in right behind me on a breezy day. I was docking into the wind and got pushed back out. Idiot behind me killed the ski, intending to glide up to the pier. But now, he's where I can't see him and I'm backing up at idle. So, he gets in the water, between his ski and my prop, in an attempt to fend my boat off.
> ...


I wish you had gotten a picture of that woman! LOL


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*PWC*

You people think you have problems. You ought to live on Lake Conroe. We have a world supply of IDIOTS.That includes many,many under age kids driving PWC,adults that are semi retarted etc.I've been fishing and these[adults and kids] come so close you could hit them with your fishing pole. Laws are laws, so would you stupid a-holes wake up.
Terry


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I always thought being responsible was obeying and following the laws that are on the books. If these kids are riding and are under 16 then they are breaking the law. So are the parents for letting them do it. So it looks like they are not being very responsible


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*I do,*

You ought to live on Lake Conroe. We have a world supply of IDIOTS.Terry[/QUOTE]

I also have a condo in Seabrook, a home in Costa Rica, and fish out of Port A. There are idiots every where, always have been, and always will be.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

OK, someone has to say this,.... The problem with the majority of the parents who let/enable their children to do this are the one's with the children running the household. Give them everything they want, out of sight, out of mind, don't hurt their feelings and tell them No.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

JWL said:


> I also have a condo in Seabrook, a home in Costa Rica, and fish out of Port A. There are idiots every where, always have been, and always will be.


I think we finally have a conclusion to this thread....and that is JWL needs a friend to go with him to these fine places. I personally will volunteer for Costa Rica, then possibly offshore out of Port A if I have too!:biggrin: Conroe and Seabrook I've got covered good enough.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

To those who's kids are above the laws, why don't you WANT to spend quality time with your kids on the water?
Just wondering.


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*Thanks for the offer. LOL*



FlatoutFishin said:


> I think we finally have a conclusion to this thread....and that is JWL needs a friend to go with him to these fine places. I personally will volunteer for Costa Rica, then possibly offshore out of Port A if I have too!:biggrin: Conroe and Seabrook I've got covered good enough.


I get WAY too many offers for "friends and family" to go with me to CR. In fact, I even get offers from "friends and family" to go without me. Go figure. LOL In fact, I acquired a lot more "friends" after I bought the house and my wife had a lot relatives "touching base" as well.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> I think we finally have a conclusion to this thread....and that is JWL needs a friend to go with him to these fine places. I personally will volunteer for Costa Rica, then possibly offshore out of Port A if I have too!:biggrin: Conroe and Seabrook I've got covered good enough.


You going along as a sitter for his kids?


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*Mine (one) is grown*



boomgoon said:


> You going along as a sitter for his kids?


The only baby sitter I need is for me and my wife does that. Sometimes too well.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

kenny said:


> I caught up with them coming in from the bay and headed for a house.
> I stopped them and told them it was illegal to operate a jet ski under 16 or ride one without an adult. I told 'em I would call the cops


fine,... dandy,... whuddever.......... butchoo might wanna think twice if you ever contemplate stopping and chastising any o'the bubbuhs or brudders in street traffic if you perceive _them_ to be doing sumpin' illegal

your lucky papa wasn't watching thru a rifle scope wondering why his kids were being chased down on their way home by an unmarked boat

99.9% of the time any words of wisdom you might have to offer are gonna fall on deaf ears in such situations anyway....... imo

threating to call cops is nothing more'n a hot-headed idea imo........ don't threaten..... just do it!

cops and/or other appropriate authorities would've been much better at making an impression upon those adults and children than some civilian chasing down a coupla kids.......... imo

but it seems typical nowadays........ too many people ready to rush to confrontation

while you might get a bit o'safisfaction by voicing your diasapproval about a situation, you gotta remember there might be someone on the other side that disapproves of your shenannigans and takes their _own _action

make a habit o'doing that sorta stuff and you might make a small headline in your local newspaper someday

just do a little reading 'round here and see how many brag about their guns and how many talk big about how they would choose to respond to confrontations


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bill Fisher said:


> fine,... dandy,... whuddever.......... butchoo might wanna think twice if you ever contemplate stopping and chastising any o'the bubbuhs or brudders in street traffic if you perceive _them_ to be doing sumpin' illegal
> 
> your lucky papa wasn't watching thru a rifle scope wondering why his kids were being chased down on their way home by an unmarked boat
> 
> ...


Sure do have a lot of those keyboard tough guys on here. If confronted in real life they would run as fast as they could behind mama's skirts.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I hope all of you print your posts on this thread and keep it in your safe. In 20 years, it might be against the law to allow your kids to go outside without adult supervision. What are you going to do then? Our government is legislating us to death and you all seem ok with that. What is going to happen when it becomes illegal to fish and hunt one day? Call the cops on each other. Great example of how a couple of bad apples can ruin the whole batch.


----------



## nhra496 (Nov 8, 2006)

I have always been the kid that was more mature than most adults, i operated alot machinery at a very young age, but the bottom line was it was not against the law, and it was on my dads property. Being in a public place exposes others, and while my dad always cleaned up my mess if i tore up somthing that was not mine, many people won't. If it was illegal regardless of the circumstances i didn't get to do it!!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

ripleyb said:


> JWL said:
> 
> 
> > > Oh, the things I did as a kid. I'd be under the jail today. I rode bikes without helmets, knee pads, etc. I've tightroped pipelines over Sim's bayou. I've jumped from multiple bridges. I've jumped human kids on dirt bikes, we'd line 'em up and see how many we could clear. We'd go wide open on our dirt bikes and lay 'em on their sides in a pile of hay and slide for 30 or 40 feet. I've swam in ponds with the snapping turtles and water moccasins. We had rock fights. I've hitched rides behind ski boats while on innertubes, I only let go when I lost my shorts, must have been doing 60 mph. I used to run and dive head first from the 10 meter platforms at Glenbrook pool. And I won't even tell you how I used to drive. What a skill set I possessed!
> ...


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Well said Deke. From what was posted, these kids were acting responsible. They could be the most mature and responsible 12-14 year olds on the planet as far as we know. There parents could have been teaching them the do's and don'ts since they were 4 and watching them from the window with a telescope. Their parents could have actually let them take this trip because they trusted that they could handle it based on past experiences and the fact that these kids had proved over and over that they were mature, responsible, and respectful 'young adults'. I know it is hard for some of you to believe that a family in 2010 can be raised in the same way that families 50-200 years and more were raised when a 13-15 year old was considered a young adult and was plenty responsible to handle tasks much more dangerous than riding a couple of jet skiis. Most of you are judging them for the way others have treated you. I realize they were breaking the stupid over protective law, but if their only infraction was being too young, then remember that when you are 'speeding' 67 mph in a 65 zone or any of the other 1,000's of laws that we can't keep up with because our government is making them faster than we care to pay attention.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Bottom line is were they legal? If not shame on the adults involved. If so no harm no foul. It matters not what all of you think about your proceived maturity levels in your lives or kid level of maturity was/is the fact remaines that the regulations are what they are. If you want to ignore the existing regulations and live with that decision more power to ya!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Yea everyone just get out there and teach your kids its ok to break the laws you disagree with. You don't like the law change it.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Bunch of Barney Fife hypocrite whining babies IMO if you worried about reporting some kids doing nothing wrong.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Barbarian said:


> Bunch of Barney Fife hypocrite whining babies IMO if you worried about reporting some kids doing nothing wrong.


Breaking the law is not wrong??


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Breaking the law is not wrong??


Yes it is wrong, but we have so many new laws showing up every 6 months it seems that we don't even know which ones we're breaking. Everything we do nowadays is regulated and scrutinized. Personally, I'm p'oed at all the **** period...I was raised knowing right from wrong, taught the 10 commandments, taught to respect my elders, and I think I turned out just fine. I don't need some pencil pushing legislators telling me I can't drive on the beach, telling me I can't spank my kid, etc, etc, etc.

You say if we don't like them, then change them, easier said than done. We're in a huge mess here, and it just keeps getting worse. We're heading for a revolution. People are fed up!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Yea everyone just get out there and teach your kids its ok to break the laws you disagree with. You don't like the law change it.


make up your mind............whatzzit gonna be??!!!........ break-the-law-r-change-it???!!

you middle-o'the-road pacifist got nuttin' better'n to say than, 'sh!t-r-get-off-the pot'???!!!

why not take a stand???!!... (one way or the other?!!).......... afraid someone's gonna disagree with ya?

life does not revolve around how many greenies you get on this board............ try and get a grip on a _real _life

(you'll thank me later )


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

ripleyb said:


> Yes it is wrong, but we have so many new laws showing up every 6 months it seems that we don't even know which ones we're breaking. Everything we do nowadays is regulated and scrutinized. Personally, I'm p'oed at all the **** period...I was raised knowing right from wrong, taught the 10 commandments, taught to respect my elders, and I think I turned out just fine. I don't need some pencil pushing legislators telling me I can't drive on the beach, telling me I can't spank my kid, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> You say if we don't like them, then change them, easier said than done. We're in a huge mess here, and it just keeps getting worse. We're heading for a revolution. People are fed up!


I agree there are lots of laws. But just complaining about them on the different message boards don't make them go away. And if you let your child break them you are telling that child that its ok to break the laws you don't agree with. Run for office and make a difference.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Run for office and make a difference.


basically what i was gettin' at........


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Bobby said:


> I agree there are lots of laws. But just complaining about them on the different message boards don't make them go away. And if you let your child break them you are telling that child that its ok to break the laws you don't agree with. Run for office and make a difference.


I would, but I'd get maybe 2 votes. I don't fit the profile.

And don't get me wrong, my kids were never allowed to break any laws. I have personally supervised every shot they ever fired from a gun, I was there with them teaching them how to safety and respectably ride their dirt bikes, how to act at the dinner table, in public, etc, etc. And, I've owned 2 jet skis in the past. Never once did they ever drive it without me on the back. That freed up my hand for my Miller Lite! :cheers:


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Good Call: I would have done the same thing. Kids think they are unbreakable and have no fear. That's what Moms are for....Instill the fear.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Do U know where ur kids are? and doing what?


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

If you are not legal don't do it! Simple enough? 
Some just don't get it. hwell:


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Ahh........... brings back fond memories of my childhood. I got hit in the head in a rock fight when I was 10. I drove a powered boat over a dike before I was thirteen, and before there was Dukes of Hazard. I drove out the jetty in 7 footers in my 12 foot boat for kicks and lost the motor boat surfing. I had friends that did much worse and grew up. Laws? Those are for grown ups to worry about. Kids just got to have fun,


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> Anymore, pointing out to someone the wrong they are doing is just a sure fire way to get into a confrontation. I'd have gone straight to calling the GW.


You don't know Kenny do you?... he loves confrontation.. matter of fact, he has yet to have his rear whooped by a young child or woman.









:rotfl:


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> You don't know Kenny do you?... he loves confrontation.. matter of fact, he has yet to have his rear whooped by a young child or woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

> Yes it is wrong, but we have so many new laws showing up every 6 months it seems that we don't even know which ones we're breaking. Everything we do nowadays is regulated and scrutinized. Personally, I'm p'oed at all the **** period...I was raised knowing right from wrong, taught the 10 commandments, taught to respect my elders, and I think I turned out just fine. I don't need some pencil pushing legislators telling me I can't drive on the beach, telling me I can't spank my kid, etc, etc, etc.


Just FYI...you CAN spank your children in Texas...you can't punch them in the face or burn them with cigarettes and call it discipline...

Ryan


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

I let my kids drive my fishing dink when the youngest was 12 and the oldest 14. They could not go alone and they had to have both a radio and a cell phone in a ditch bag. It goes about 20mph flat-out, they wear jackets and know the rules of the road better than most adults.

I would not let the 14yr. old on a 70mph PWC without supervision, he didn't have the judgement then...a 70mph ride with my wife on the back was enought to convince us both of that....LOL. A year or two later, he was ready, although I'm still not a fan of PWC's and haven't bought one for the family (I'm the only hold-out). The bad news? It doesn't take a license to drive a boat and a lot of adults would fail the most basic of tests. Based on years of observation, PWC's seem to magically increase the level of stupid in the operator.

I was hit by a PWC in Lake Travis about 10yrs. ago, after surfacing from a scuba dive. A couple of drunks thought my dive flag would make a good turning mark for a race. I grabbed the guy who hit me, but couldn't get him off the thing before he gunned it and got away. 

Good thing. I'd probably still be in prison.

The minimum age for common-sense operation? I don't know. I think it depends on the kid. When I was 15, I built a hydroplane in our garage. It was scary fast, but it didn't kill me.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

This all started with "my baby can read". I saw it coming. now it's:
my baby can drive
my baby can procreate
my baby can vote
my baby can reload ammo
my baby can border patrol


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Bobby said:


> I agree there are lots of laws. But just complaining about them on the different message boards don't make them go away. And if you let your child break them you are telling that child that its ok to break the laws you don't agree with. Run for office and make a difference.


x2!!

Well said, Bobby!!


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

******



InfamousJ said:


> *call the cops or *****.. no reason to go telling people what to do with their live.
> 
> :rotfl:
> **ducking and running**


Am I the only one getting sick of this. A random person telling me to ****. Its guys like you that say things like that, to the wrong people, and end up searching for your teeth with your one good eye!! Unless you would be more than willing to say that to my face along with everyone else on this board...how bout you keep that in the bag next time!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

YoungGun1 said:


> Am I the only one getting sick of this. A random person telling me to ****. Its guys like you that say things like that, to the wrong people, and end up searching for your teeth with your one good eye!! *Unless you would be more than willing to say that to my face* along with everyone else on this board...how bout you keep that in the bag next time!


No worrys there. Ain't gonna happen.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

It really bites to see parents let their kids go free to get hurt,,, you should see a certain group at Crosby letting their kids ride 700Vtwinns and bigger four wheelers doing 60 plus MPH with no helmets.... those bike are wicked fast as I have two and respect them fully... but those kids DO NOT! eeerrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

all this time we've been talking about children on PWC's

what we really should be concerned with is waterspout on a PWC.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

YoungGun1 said:


> Am I the only one getting sick of this. A random person telling me to ****. Its guys like you that say things like that, to the wrong people, and end up searching for your teeth with your one good eye!! Unless you would be more than willing to say that to my face along with everyone else on this board...how bout you keep that in the bag next time!


 

whataburger? taco bell? walmart?


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> whataburger? taco bell? walmart?


So when's the big dance?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> whataburger? taco bell? walmart?


Set it up YoungGun1. J won't show up.:rotfl:


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> whataburger? taco bell? walmart?


Judging by your preferred locations...I can tell you are a _*classy*_ guy! I may be young but even as a young child I learned a very important lesson...

I was walking down the dock in Galveston and I noticed that the boat next to ours was much nicer than the one we were going in. After voicing my observation, my dad said..."Jason, there is always a bigger boat! No matter how fast, nice, expensive, or impressive the things you have may be...there is always someone out there who has one faster, nicer, more expensive, and more impressive than you!"

So "Infamous" J...here is your lesson for today...

No matter how big (fat), strong, or "crazy" you think you are...there will always be someone out there who can handle you whenever they get ready to! I just hope it doesn't cost you a few teeth and a bruised ego to figure that out!

Here is a :an6:for trying to get in a ******* contest on a message board!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Set it up YoungGun1. J won't show up.:rotfl:


bring yore pom poms, cheerleader :rotfl:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Careful yungun, ij might turn you face down.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

YoungGun1 said:


> Judging by your preferred locations...I can tell you are a _*classy*_ guy! I may be young but even as a young child I learned a very important lesson...
> 
> I was walking down the dock in Galveston and I noticed that the boat next to ours was much nicer than the one we were going in. After voicing my observation, my dad said..."Jason, there is always a bigger boat! No matter how fast, nice, expensive, or impressive the things you have may be...there is always someone out there who has one faster, nicer, more expensive, and more impressive than you!"
> 
> ...


can we still be e-friends? you got a purdy mouth. :rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> bring yore pom poms, cheerleader :rotfl:


History J:rotfl:



boomgoon said:


> Careful yungun, ij might turn you face down.


Thats funny


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

YoungGun1 said:


> Am I the only one getting sick of this. A random person telling me to ****. Its guys like you that say things like that, to the wrong people, and end up searching for your teeth with your one good eye!! Unless you would be more than willing to say that to my face along with everyone else on this board...how bout you keep that in the bag next time!


Now you're the guy that can knock everybody's teeth out, jack up an eye and speak for everyone else on this board?


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

boomgoon said:


> Careful yungun, ij might turn you face down.[/QUOT
> 
> My last point before I put an end to my hijacking...
> 
> I don't know IJ and he doesn't know me...which is why I am stumped by his use of **** on a message board where people are sharing opinions. I try and avoid labeling people before I meet them but statements like that make you look like a pr**k...which you may or may not be.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Fisticuffs over some words on the internet? Ego problems, much?


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Now you're the guy that can knock everybody's teeth out, jack up an eye and speak for everyone else on this board?


I never said I was the "Anthony Mason" of 2cool. I have just always been taught to be respectful to people because you never know who you are talking to. My statement was just an attempt to bring reality to light...we are on a message board and to start telling random people to **** is a bold move. Disagree?


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> can we still be e-friends? you got a purdy mouth. :rotfl:


Friend request sent!


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

"guthooked" comes to mind here


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

YoungGun1 said:


> I never said I was the "Anthony Mason" of 2cool. I have just always been taught to be respectful to people because you never know who you are talking to. My statement was just an attempt to bring reality to light...we are on a message board and to start telling random people to **** is a bold move. Disagree?


Its not like telling everyone that you will knock their teeth out. That would be immature. :headknock


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

YoungGun1 said:


> I never said I was the "Anthony Mason" of 2cool. I have just always been taught to be respectful to people because you never know who you are talking to. My statement was just an attempt to bring reality to light...we are on a message board and to start telling random people to **** is a bold move. Disagree?


why don't you just **** then? :rotfl:

let me esplain it to you... I know Kenny who started this post (actually saw him at the last east side lunch) and I was directing my comment towards him... with a laughing icon and text knowing I was making a jab at him for fun... go learn internet 101 before you spout off anymore.









Kenny knows I was jacking with him. Calm down young one.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

boomgoon said:


> Its not like telling everyone that you will knock their teeth out. That would be immature. :headknock


Look up "reading" and "comprehension" in the dictionary THEN go back through my posts and locate where I said "I will knock your teeth out"! Waiting....:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

J-sohn,, whatever you do,, Don't skull drag his Ars!!!!! and make sure to wear your sleeveless ******* shirt!!!!!


Specklepecker,, ****!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

YoungGun1 said:


> Judging by your preferred locations...I can tell you are a _*classy*_ guy! I may be young but even as a young child I learned a very important lesson...
> 
> I was walking down the dock in Galveston and I noticed that the boat next to ours was much nicer than the one we were going in. After voicing my observation, my dad said..."Jason, there is always a bigger boat! No matter how fast, nice, expensive, or impressive the things you have may be...there is always someone out there who has one faster, nicer, more expensive, and more impressive than you!"
> 
> ...


So now it's your duty to take it upon yourself to give lessons to everyone on the internet? *******contest? That's all you got boy!!!


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Gotta go. Heard they have Milwaukee's Best on sale at Walmart. Will check back later.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Blist dogpile, aisle 1


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Hi sweet cheeks!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> J-sohn,, whatever you do,, Don't skull drag his Ars!!!!! and make sure to wear your sleeveless ******* shirt!!!!!
> 
> Specklepecker,, ****!


he'd wake up with hoses coming out of him... unless he apologized after meeting me like my last e-friend did... here's the picture


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

YoungGun1 said:


> Look up "reading" and "comprehension" in the dictionary THEN go back through my posts and locate where I said "I will knock your teeth out"! Waiting....:headknock:headknock:headknock


Don't start back peddlin now, you talked about finding teeth with a bad eye and gettin handled. Don't tell me you're one of them fellers that runs his mouth while walkin away?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> This all started with "my baby can read". I saw it coming. now it's:
> my baby can drive
> my baby can procreate
> my baby can vote
> ...


my baby can eat salsa
my baby can eat chile 
my baby can eat jalapenos


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

YoungGun1 said:


> Look up "reading" and "comprehension" in the dictionary THEN go back through my posts and locate where I said "I will knock your teeth out"! Waiting....:headknock:headknock:headknock


****
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=2501290&postcount=86


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> he'd wake up with hoses coming out of him... unless he apologized after meetuing me like my last e-friend did... here's the picture


Now that's funny!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> he'd wake up with hoses coming out of him... unless he apologized after meeting me like my last e-friend did... here's the picture


rotfl! hey,, I know those two goons! :spineyes: that was true love at first sight!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> he'd wake up with hoses coming out of him... unless he apologized after meeting me like my last e-friend did... here's the picture


I'd feel better about that picture if I knew where Cornyho's other hand was. Or maybe not.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Just like old times on here. J couldn't handle it by himself and the whole crew came in.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> I'd feel better about that picture if I knew where Cornyho's other hand was. Or maybe not.


You really don't want to know why --- is smiling so large... Cornhoe didn't wash that hand for a week!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

YoungGun1 said:


> No matter how big (*fat*), strong, or "crazy" you think you are


So you know IJ afterall. Big ole lardass. You can take 'em YoungGun. Just be sure you take his Rolex before he wakes up with hoses attached to him.

Brandon


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

It's sad how some parents think that jet skis, 4-wheelers, golf carts and other potentially dangerous things are just "toys". I've seen many adults out there that shouldn't be on jet skis, let alone kids.

We came upon an accident back in May where it was a 10 and 12 year old involved. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=211842 It could have been MUCH worse but I hope the parents were ticketed to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Just like old times on here. J couldn't handle it by himself and the whole crew came in.


nope,, I see several missing!







:doowapsta


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> nope,, I see several missing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your right, but they have been called.:smile:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> nope,, I see several missing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bobby misses the crew....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Bobby misses the crew....


Your right I do miss some of them.:smile:


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

So, IJ and YoungGun are meeting up at Academy later. That is settled. That still doesn't fix the problem with monkeyboy being too short to ride the jet skis by himself!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

hey bobby... little secret... use of "your" -vs- "you're" -vs "yore".. look it up :rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

txjoker said:


> So, IJ and YoungGun are meeting up at Academy later. That is settled. That still doesn't fix the problem with monkeyboy being too short to ride the jet skis by himself!


well looky who showed up hear...


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

YoungGun1 said:


> Gotta go. Heard they have Milwaukee's Best on sale at Walmart. Will check back later.


is it a lets have a beer at the house and talk it out offer?

I love this place. How is everyone today? :brew:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

24Buds said:


> is it a lets have a beer at the house and talk it out offer?
> 
> I love this place. How is everyone today? :brew:


Canya feel tha love? I can feel it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

FishinChick© said:


> Blist dogstyle, aisle 1


***?

:rotfl:



Bobby said:


> Just like old times on here. J couldn't handle it by himself and the whole crew came in.


we send J to do our lightwork.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> hey bobby... little secret... use of "your" -vs- "you're" -vs "yore".. look it up :rotfl:


Too lazy to look it up. You do it. I could care less.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> ***?
> 
> :rotfl:
> 
> *we send J to do our lightwork*.


Thats good since that is all he can handle.:smile:


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

As a kid and well under the age of 14 and many others my age in our youth were able to hunt with weapons, traps; fish in boats or ride trails/mud hog with any motorized vehicle available without adult supervision. It was part of growing up and having fun. It amazes me that some feel the need to parent the world.


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

BATWING said:


> As a kid and well under the age of 14 and many others my age in our youth were able to hunt with weapons, traps; fish in boats or ride trails/mud hog with any motorized vehicle available without adult supervision. It was part of growing up and having fun. It amazes me that some feel the need to parent the world.


Yep and now they are the parents on tv crying when their kids get killed while riding their motor bikes or 4 wheelers in the street and want to blame everyone else. It amazes me that people do not care about their kids.
Kids will be kids and no matter how responsible people think they are they are still the adult and need to use some good judgement.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

BATWING said:


> As a kid and well under the age of 14 and many others my age in our youth were able to hunt with weapons, traps; fish in boats or ride trails/mud hog with any motorized vehicle available without adult supervision. It was part of growing up and having fun. It amazes me that some feel the need to parent the world.


Right Mini bikes,, go carts, BB guns, etc. No way in Hell does a kid need to be on a GPR1200 wave runner, a Brute Force 750, or be carrying dads AR15 down the street to play... Good fight though BATWING.. most of us were there also but times changed amigo. BB guns wars and gun fight are just a little different...:headknock


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

This is just my opinion and my .02 so take it as that. In my 20+ years of law enforcement experience I have found that when a citizen interjects with another citizen that is breaking the law, it has usually been a 50% average where something has gone bad in that situation. So if you do feel the need to get involved, just call the local authorities. Or, you are going to have to prepare yourself for an outcome that you may have no control over. I have seen someone killed over a bag of potatoe chips. 

And especially when dealing with someone's kids. That is usually a touchy subject with most folks. I'm not saying nothing needed to be done about it, I'm just saying that someone in Law Enforcement (on duty) needs to handle things like that. 

I once had a guy that was calling in a DWI and even after the dispatcher told him to quit following the guy, he did not take the advice. Needless to say, before we could catch up with the two, the DWI suspect had pulled over in a parking lot (with the guy still following) and the DWI suspect got out and beat the Reportee with a tire tool. The guy that was beat barely lived. You just never know these days.....


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Pretty sad to be beaten up by a drunk. Lmao.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

And you're trying to correct Bobby on his spelling and grammar?!? 



InfamousJ said:


> hey bobby... little secret... use of "your" -vs- "you're" -vs "yore".. look it up :rotfl:





InfamousJ said:


> well looky who showed up *hear*...


----------

